# Being a Traveler or a Nomad, what do you see that you can accomplish to help future generations?



## Alexander (Mar 2, 2012)

We live on a planet with finite resources, at some point we will realize that we cannot continue to live this way. Given the specific lifestyle that you are choosing to live, how do you see yourself making an impact for you and the future generations of this single, and very important life that we are so lucky to have? 
How many people do you think you will impact? And what will the outcome be in the future after you are gone? Will you have left a positive, negative, or neutral effect on this planet? Do you feel any responsibility towards the well being of future generations? It only takes one person to change the world; we can all recognize that through the history books. We just have to find the power and the goals to give us the drive we need to not only make our lives better, but also the ones around us and the ones that will live after we have long ceased to exist.

The future is uncertain, the earth is finite, but the human mind has infinite potential to do great things.


-Zander


----------



## FLoP (Mar 2, 2012)

I believe the world is fucked. As I walk down a road, or squat, or hop or whatever, When I go out and scap I'm doing everything in that moment for me. I'm trying to survive. Although I do care about things. I sometimes pick up trash, so it gets dumped in the ocean with the rest of it. I don't have to buy and waste gas, so there's more for the world to fight over. I recycle scrap from disgusting buildings, sometimes people notice after I'm done. Then they spend money on contractors to secure the place or fix it up, stimulating the economy, and i get paid for giving the government more copper to make bullets to fight for the oil. Just sharing a travel story with someone who asks opens their eyes to the plight in America, they may think differently about things. I try to be a "good person" about things. I'm very polite to people...unless they aren't to me. And I'm always willing to help out if I can however I can when I'm called upon.


----------



## JoshWaits (Mar 3, 2012)

I think Vasectomies would help.


----------



## CXR1037 (Mar 3, 2012)

This is an extremely selfish lifestyle, as well as extraordinarily convenient. Most train riding types I run into are lazy, classless "nothing masters" who can rant and rave about how heinous "the system" is, but they have no idea how or why. 

I think the best and only thing a person can do is be the best person they can be. Pick up after yourself, show respect, use _common sense_. From credit default swaps to shooting heroin, there's too much bullshit everywhere. I think FLoP here has it right - you've got to "try to be a 'good person' about things".

Personally, I'd like to think I've had some positive influence on the non-travelers I've run into based on my actions. I'd like to think they look at me and say, "that guy has his head on straight. Even though he's some train riding bum without stable work, he knows what he wants and he's going after it. I respect that." But let's face it, no everyone is as influential as they'd like to think they are; there can only be so many Ghandis, so many Martin Luther King Jr.'s, so many single revolutionaries. 

CXR1037 - golden roolz


----------



## Menyun (Mar 3, 2012)

yea unless I become a mad scientist and figure out how to create some super nano virus that would wipe out 98% of the world population, then i dont really think their is much anyone can do. we can become as much of a tree hugger type as you want but at this point its only about 50-100 years from us having serious over population issues which I hope i die before seeing the first big signs of it.


----------



## FLoP (Mar 3, 2012)

I agree. We are going to kill everything off. There are too many of us. Just has some fun and watch the flames start shooting up


----------



## Fungus (Mar 3, 2012)

It's fulfilling to show skeptics of the nomadic ways, or rather those that just don't understand the basis of it all, that life doesn't have to be fueled by monetary means and success doesn't have to be measured by your roll in a capitalist society. Everything you see will one day be gone, why does one then spend so much of their life familiarizing them self with one job, one task, one house, one city - Fear of failure, restricting their horizon from viewing the real world and realizing that traveling WILL SAVE YOUR SOUL. AMEN.


----------



## dprogram (Mar 3, 2012)

Fungus said:


> It's fulfilling to show skeptics of the nomadic ways, or rather those that just don't understand the basis of it all, that life doesn't have to be fueled by monetary means and success doesn't have to be measured by your roll in a capitalist society. Everything you see will one day be gone, why does one then spend so much of their life familiarizing them self with one job, one task, one house, one city - Fear of failure, restricting their horizon from viewing the real world and realizing that traveling WILL SAVE YOUR SOUL. AMEN.


This resonates with me...


----------



## Kim Chee (Mar 3, 2012)

How many people will I impact? Disregarding time, my impact upon this world will be felt by every single being. Just as yours will.


----------



## Zoshpermanent (Mar 3, 2012)

It's fulfilling to show skeptics of the nomadic ways, or rather those that just don't understand the basis of it all, that life doesn't have to be fueled by monetary means and success doesn't have to be measured by your roll in a capitalist society. Everything you see will one day be gone, why does one then spend so much of their life familiarizing them self with one job, one task, one house, one city - Fear of failure, restricting their horizon from viewing the real world and realizing that traveling WILL SAVE YOUR SOUL. AMEN.​
This resonates with me... 

Yo tambien !!!


----------



## scatwomb (Mar 3, 2012)

It doesn't take one person to change the world - I am sorry to be so negative, but, that's fucking idiotic and some individualist propaganda bullshit. 

It takes groups of people in struggle to change things. 

Bah.


----------



## Kim Chee (Mar 3, 2012)

scatwomb said:


> It doesn't take one person to change the world - I am sorry to be so negative, but, that's fucking idiotic and some individualist propaganda bullshit.
> It takes groups of people in struggle to change things. Bah.


 
I think you may be underestimating your own power, my friend. Friends together would be great, but if you don't have them to be there with you are you relegated to sucking your thumb?


----------



## Teko (Mar 3, 2012)

it can start with one person, but it does take more than one person to change things _physically_. i wont go off into the subject, but once enlightened one could change things on other scales. maybe start with a moral standard. its hard not to loose faith in humanity. all the physical destruction of the place we all call home is dis-encouraging, but then again loving someone, spending a fifth of your life with them everyday, the last thing you see before you close your eyes and the first when you awake, not being able to sleep without it, feeling the same on their behalf all to just be told you don't bring enough $ in to make it worth the struggle is enough evidence to me that as a whole, humanity is fucked.


----------



## Alexander (Mar 3, 2012)

FLoP said:


> I believe the world is fucked. As I walk down a road, or squat, or hop or whatever, When I go out and scap I'm doing everything in that moment for me. I'm trying to survive. Although I do care about things. I sometimes pick up trash, so it gets dumped in the ocean with the rest of it. I don't have to buy and waste gas, so there's more for the world to fight over. I recycle scrap from disgusting buildings, sometimes people notice after I'm done. Then they spend money on contractors to secure the place or fix it up, stimulating the economy, and i get paid for giving the government more copper to make bullets to fight for the oil. Just sharing a travel story with someone who asks opens their eyes to the plight in America, they may think differently about things. I try to be a "good person" about things. I'm very polite to people...unless they aren't to me. And I'm always willing to help out if I can however I can when I'm called upon.


I enjoy the fact that you take the time to be self-reflective and understand that your worth is not based on what others see, but what you see. Being a pessimist about the environment is definitely noted and well understood; at this point the greed in the hearts of man is too great to possibly clean up the mess it's making. As Americans we live way beyond our means and I can't begin to fathom how this politically and monetarily corrupt society will survive. Well, it wont and if there are enough enemies of this country it can all end just as fast as it came to be. America is ignorant and young, every year reveals more corruption and ignorance...the keys to opening the door to the end of this empire.


----------



## Alexander (Mar 3, 2012)

CXR1037 said:


> This is an extremely selfish lifestyle, as well as extraordinarily convenient. Most train riding types I run into are lazy, classless "nothing masters" who can rant and rave about how heinous "the system" is, but they have no idea how or why.
> 
> I think the best and only thing a person can do is be the best person they can be. Pick up after yourself, show respect, use _common sense_. From credit default swaps to shooting heroin, there's too much bullshit everywhere. I think FLoP here has it right - you've got to "try to be a 'good person' about things".
> 
> ...


 
Positive thinking and trying to be the best person you can be are definitely great factors in life. Do what makes you happy, even if it means living life on the edge. Respect for the people who respect you and what you do (or in many peoples eyes don't do) with your life is great and I highly admire the people who give you credit for chasing your goal of self fulfillment. The one big part that society can't seem to realize is that we are not all the same and living in a box isn't for everyone. We can all be single revolutionaries in our own way, the things we teach others around us creates a domino effect, and even though you can't see the hundreds or thousands of people you are impacting just remember they are there; just not all gathered in one place.


----------



## Alexander (Mar 3, 2012)

Menyun said:


> yea unless I become a mad scientist and figure out how to create some super nano virus that would wipe out 98% of the world population, then i dont really think their is much anyone can do. we can become as much of a tree hugger type as you want but at this point its only about 50-100 years from us having serious over population issues which I hope i die before seeing the first big signs of it.


overpopulation is becoming a big factor as our planet cannot sustain all of us. Just be glad that you can be one of the lucky ones where the timing of your birth was perfect for you to do what you are doing with your life. We are living in a time where this will be recalled as a fairy tale of great prosperity for many people. Food costs are rising and times are slowly turning for the worse. I can see a bleak future ahead...almost like another dark ages but we are lucky to be living before it.


----------



## Alexander (Mar 3, 2012)

Fungus said:


> It's fulfilling to show skeptics of the nomadic ways, or rather those that just don't understand the basis of it all, that life doesn't have to be fueled by monetary means and success doesn't have to be measured by your roll in a capitalist society. Everything you see will one day be gone, why does one then spend so much of their life familiarizing them self with one job, one task, one house, one city - Fear of failure, restricting their horizon from viewing the real world and realizing that traveling WILL SAVE YOUR SOUL. AMEN.


Save my soul...alright so obviously you have had some troubles and the nomadic lifestyle is what makes you feel alive. I have been depressed since my "manic" episode last summer. I remember not having a care in the world, but obviously there were some struggles for food and hygiene. When I was on the streets I remember telling people to live like you have already died. Loose your ties to this world and the objects/money that control it and you will be truly happy and free. Since I have been back at my parents house I have become extremely depressed once again, and maybe the nomadic lifestyle is just what I need to feel alive again.


----------



## Alexander (Mar 3, 2012)

scatwomb said:


> It doesn't take one person to change the world - I am sorry to be so negative, but, that's fucking idiotic and some individualist propaganda bullshit.
> 
> It takes groups of people in struggle to change things.
> 
> Bah.


You can change your own world, your reality and this has an impact of everyone around you. Existence for the short amount of time you have will change the world, it's just your ability to sense it may not be there. The idea of changing the world is what needs to be identified. We all change the world by simply being. it's impossible for a life to not touch another. Change is an illusion anyway, there is really nothing here to change.


----------



## Alexander (Mar 3, 2012)

abstracted said:


> it can start with one person, but it does take more than one person to change things _physically_. i wont go off into the subject, but once enlightened one could change things on other scales. maybe start with a moral standard. its hard not to loose faith in humanity. all the physical destruction of the place we all call home is dis-encouraging, but then again loving someone, spending a fifth of your life with them everyday, the last thing you see before you close your eyes and the first when you awake, not being able to sleep without it, feeling the same on their behalf all to just be told you don't bring enough $ in to make it worth the struggle is enough evidence to me that as a whole, humanity is fucked.


One person usually is needed just to get the movement started, it's the people who understand and follow the ideas and philosophies of the individual that keeps the change on it's creators intended path. I have always had an external viewpoint of humanity, starting from a very early age I always watched and observed how others interacted and lived their lives. My life is becoming more of a documentary of the time period that I am living in now, rather than one that I am making change from my existence here. I am an observer and if that is all I ever become then so be it. My life will follow its course and happiness should be a natural destination when I let my body and mind become free.


----------



## scatwomb (Mar 3, 2012)

Alexander said:


> You can change your own world, your reality and this has an impact of everyone around you. Existence for the short amount of time you have will change the world, it's just your ability to sense it may not be there. The idea of changing the world is what needs to be identified. We all change the world by simply being. it's impossible for a life to not touch another. Change is an illusion anyway, there is really nothing here to change.


 
Well, I may not have extrasensory abilities, but, I know it takes more than one person to dismantle the systems of oppression that are destroying ourselves and our environment.

Thinking that your perception of reality and how you react to it will substantially change the world is pretty delusional, I dunno. 

I mean, awesome for you guys for living positive lives with positive relationships (I try to do the same), I just don't think it changes shit.


----------



## Fungus (Mar 4, 2012)

According to the American judicial system, the corporations are individuals entitled with human rights. Those are the individuals that make the difference in this world. They make all the decisions


----------



## Fungus (Mar 4, 2012)

Alexander said:


> Save my soul...alright so obviously you have had some troubles and the nomadic lifestyle is what makes you feel alive. I have been depressed since my "manic" episode last summer. I remember not having a care in the world, but obviously there were some struggles for food and hygiene. When I was on the streets I remember telling people to live like you have already died. Loose your ties to this world and the objects/money that control it and you will be truly happy and free. Since I have been back at my parents house I have become extremely depressed once again, and maybe the nomadic lifestyle is just what I need to feel alive again.


 
That's right. When I live like clockwork, I get depressed as well. I begin to loathe things I familiarize myself with making it extremely difficult to get out of bed in the morning.


----------



## scatwomb (Mar 4, 2012)

Fungus said:


> According to the American judicial system, the corporations are individuals entitled with human rights. Those are the individuals that make the difference in this world. They make all the decisions


 
They also work within a capitalist system which is facilitated by crooked politicians, corporate lobbyists, etc. And, their goods are shipped through governmentally created infrastructure and they are made up of millions of workers. 

They, as individuals, aren't shit without their workers, the system, national governments and an international transportation and communication infrastructure.


----------



## Fungus (Mar 4, 2012)

scatwomb said:


> They also work within a capitalist system which is facilitated by crooked politicians, corporate lobbyists, etc. And, their goods are shipped through governmentally created infrastructure and they are made up of millions of workers.
> 
> They, as individuals, aren't shit without their workers, the system, national governments and an international transportation and communication infrastructure.


 
Yes, it's too bad their employees are either too ignorant/indifferent to see/care for their employers destructive impact or they are kept nice and content with their benefits and salary that allow them to support their capitalist lifestyle. If more Americans were informed of the impending danger and gave a HOOT than maybe we could get sum of dat good ole revolution.


----------

